# Official Macey Thread :]



## deftones

Hiya everyone. I thought I would make this thread to just share the cuteness and updates of my little Hedgie Macey.

Macey was born June 26th and I received her last week. I <3 her mucho much so far. Especially those mis matched ears 

Here is her baby picture that won my heart










And some pics from the big day when I brought her home.

Her first time meeting me.. . o O (who the heck are you?)




























Within a couple days she relaxed and began eating better. Its cute watching her because she still appears to have baby teeth so it takes her a while to nibble her kitty food 










Her first out door adventure!




























Quilling has started :-|










And these are from just yesterday.










Cilantro and her favorite ball :]










My mother loves her and calls her "my grand daughter". I'm planning on taking her to meet my father today. He was diagnosed with Cancer recently and is starting Chemo. I'm hoping she will help cheer him up.


----------



## abbys

She's so itty bitty and adorable!  

I'm really sorry to hear about your dad.  I hope she brightens his day and that he'll kick that cancer's butt.


----------



## MochiAndMe

I love the picture of her in the sweatshirt (?)!


----------



## shetland

I am so happy you started a Macey thread. First of all, every picture is lovely; but I do have favorites. Her baby pictures are priceless. In her first outdoor picture, the side of her body is in the picture; but you can still see her making sure that she is looking at the camera. I adore that picture! Her ears in the "Quilling has started" picture are precious; so tiny with one light and one dark in color. Her current pictures show her for what she is; Macey is a princess!!! I am so sorry that your Father developed cancer. My brother had cancer and I say had. He beat it almost ten years ago because it could be defeated. Chemo is a hard road and your Father will need some support and some TLC. But it is part of the fight. I will pray for your Father as I prayed for my brother. Macey can certainly help to bring some sunshine.


----------



## deftones

Thanks everyone and for the kind words Shetland. I wasnt able to get out to my dads yesterday, he's a bit of a drive but am going to try today after work.

I did buy her some new kibble yesterday to try and mix in with the last of what the breeder sent me. I went with Purina Pro Plan Focus http://www.proplan.com/dry-cat-food/focus-adult-indoor-care-turkey-rice-formula/

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (Min)	40.0%
Crude Fat (Min)	13.5%
Crude Fiber (Max)	4.8%
Moisture (Max)	12.0%
Linoleic Acid (Min)	1.4%
Vitamin A (Min)	10,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (Min)	400 IU/kg
Taurine (Min)	0.15%

NGREDIENTS
Turkey, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, chicken meal, dried egg product, soy protein isolate, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal, powdered cellulose, wheat flour, animal liver flavor, soybean hulls, inulin, gelatin, potassium chloride, phosphoric acid, salt, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, calcium carbonate, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
K-4627

I was worried she wouldnt like it as a small bag was expensive, around $15 dollars. When I got home I held her (she's quilling so she was balled up and grumpy). I took a small bit of the kibble and let her sniff it, she licked her lips and nose and ate it from my fingers and had nom's of approval. I gave her a few more kibbles that way and she seems to really like it :]

I like how the kibble sizes are smaller than what she was eating before. She still has somewhat of a hard time chewing and these looked easier for her.


----------



## deftones

Oh boy, now I'm worried. I read more and found out high protein may not be good for her kidney. Is that 40% number too high? Should I switch to something closer to 30%? :\


----------



## MochiAndMe

From what I've heard, yes. People on here tend to avoid corn too... (but there is some discussion going in the food section about high quality food or not.)


----------



## deftones

MochiAndMe said:


> From what I've heard, yes. People on here tend to avoid corn too... (but there is some discussion going in the food section about high quality food or not.)


Well off to the store again. I need to get a tooth brush anyway.. today is going to be bath day.


----------



## deftones

Okay, so. Went and got her another thing of cat food. She likes this equally as much it seems. Purina One Beyond. http://www.purinaone.com/products/dog-food/beyond-chicken-and-whole-barley-recipe

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (MIN)	26.0%
Crude Fat (MIN)	16.0%
Crude Fiber (MAX)	4.0%
Moisture (MAX)	12.0%
Linoleic Acid (MIN)	1.4%
Calcium (Ca) (MIN)	1.0%
Phosphorus (P) (MIN)	0.8%
Zinc (Zn) (Min)	150 ppm
Selenium (Se) (MIN)	0.35 ppm
Vitamin A (MIN)	14,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (MIN)	150 IU/kg
Glucosamine (MIN)*	400 ppm
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (MIN)*	1.60%

Ingredients
Chicken, brewers rice, whole barley, canola meal, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), beef fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), natural liver flavor, dried egg product, salt, potassium chloride, dried carrots, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. C-4280

Also gave her a bath. She hated it, I think she was just scared.. pretty sure it was her first one ever. Once she dried off tho she was a lot more relaxed and stopped shaking. Pretty sure she was terrified. Cleaned out her cage too.


----------



## ajweekley

She is so cute!


----------



## ajweekley

She's so cute!


----------



## deftones

Tonight Macey got to meet her roomy Socks :]

Socks didnt quite know what to make of her and she sort of gave him the cold shoulder lol.

Socks is pretty harmless.. he's a really shy and lazy kitty.. also declawed so I wasnt at all worried about him.

video

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201254679402387&l=9034120427920956064


----------



## Draenog

She's just precious! Love the baby picture, so cute 

(And I like your username  )


----------



## deftones

Built her a new cage now she has all kinds of room. One happy hog :]


----------



## deftones

Macey is ready for football!


----------



## shetland

She is a cheerleader!


----------



## deftones

A sleepy hedgie :]


----------



## deftones

Macey just woke me up at 5 am having run out of food in her dish. She dumped her water dish in protest and began banging it against the food dish (they are ceramic). While at it she "re arranged" half of her cage.

And I thought Socks, our cat was pushy when hungry.

Filled both dishes and now I hear her crunching on her food and chirping cuz she's happy.. lol oi

And here's a random pic of her napping with me the other day. Her little feet were moving while she had hedgie dreams :]


----------



## abbys

Haha, she's definitely not shy about showing you who's boss! I love it!


----------



## deftones

love that face


----------



## deftones

Miss Grumpy Pants. She's started her 12 week quilling so I shared some of my turkey sandwich with her. She looooves turkey haha.


----------



## deftones

Not Macey but her room mate Mr. Socks. We found out this weekend that he is a diabetic :[

Looks like he will be getting insulin shots twice a day soon.

Macey is doing well but still quilling. Today she got to try some green peppers. She seems to like chewing on them but not actually eating them haha. I'm not sure whats up with that. She will mush them up and then spit them out, then get another piece and do the same. So far no anoiting yet


----------



## LittleWontonPoo

Well isnt she a photogenic one! All pictures of my Wonton looks like she is angry. Hahaha. :') Love the pictures!


----------



## deftones

Macey is helping me at work today :]


----------



## abbys

I can't get over how bright and sweet her face is!


----------



## deftones

Her cute little face makes me melt. I f'n love her :]


----------



## deftones

Cleaned her cage out and of course she had to go explore every thing again to make sure it was all put back in its proper place haha.

Here she is saying hi to everyone!


----------



## deftones

I was laying in bed watching tv last night with her and had my shirt off. It was too cute, she ended up splatting on my chest. First time I've ever seen her do it. She must have liked how warm I was haha. She was just sprawled out horizontally on me and fell asleep. I wanted to get a picture so bad but was afraid if I moved it would disturb her and she looked AWFUL comfy


----------



## shetland

She is truly special! Those mismatched ears and that pink nosie! Her face is so angelic and delicate. Is she in Larry's contest?


----------



## deftones

shetland said:


> She is truly special! Those mismatched ears and that pink nosie! Her face is so angelic and delicate. Is she in Larry's contest?


Thanks :]

No she isn't, I just haven't had time to set something up halloween related with her :-|


----------



## deftones

Short video of her showing off her poop boots :]


----------



## shetland

Thank you for the video! I love anything that has to do with Macey! I like how she keeps looking about while she is starting to relax. Such a little character.


----------



## deftones

omg I want this.. so expensive tho

http://www.plasticashop.com/mm5/mer...e_Code=P&Product_Code=HEDGE&Category_Code=HEL


----------



## deftones

Macey was especially snuggly tonight so she got a small treat. Sadly she is all out of mealies, she was not amused lol.










This weekend we had some good friends over and my friend's fiance took this picture of her. She now has many admirer's on FB haha


----------



## shetland

Oh Miss Macey! Such personality! Soooo annoyed in the first picture and soooo thoughtful in the second. You are an absolute Queen!!!!


----------



## deftones

Just a couple new ones


----------



## deftones

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

I'm going to see about bringing her in for her first vet visit here soon. She has an issue on her back right foot, one of her toe nails has always been odd.. it grows at a weird upward angle and when I tried trimming it in the past it felt broken or hollow, not like the others. Anyway, now that toe is starting to get black looking and has me worried. I'm honestly not sure if its her skin (she has blackish brown spots here and there). I gave her a foot bath and its not dirt. She wont let me touch it but she still is running around as if it doesn't bother her.

Here are some pics from today's footbath.

Here she is with a sock she darn near ripped off my foot. She LOVES dirty socks. Of course much annoiting took place as well. ;-)


----------



## abbys

Haha, that first pic looks like she's starting Thanksgiving early! I hope her toe turns out to be nothing serious!


----------



## shetland

As always she is greater than gorgeous! Those pale pink ears! Healing thoughts for the little one's foot. Keep us updated. Thank you for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## deftones

So an update on the foot. I gave her another warm soak this morning just now before calling the vet and sure enough it must have been a big size 10 poop boot because it finally came off and now I can see her little pink toe and I was able to clip the unruly nail okay. So crisis averted and money saved! I don't know why it wouldn't come off in the previous soaks and she would NOT let me touch the foot at all to try and rub it off so I was worried.

She is now giving me the stink eye while eating her kibble in her cage.. not at all pleased at being woken up haha.


----------



## fishhead

It's excellent to hear that she's well (and you were spared a vet bill). She is such a sweet little one. Your shots of her chewing the sock are hilarious.


----------



## deftones

Macey Windu and Yoda :]


----------



## deftones

Macey is not a morning hedgie

Before Coffee










After Coffee :]


----------



## deftones

Hedgie butt 

She fell asleep on me.


----------



## fishhead

Those teeny stubby tails are so cute.


----------



## deftones

caught her splattin when I got home from work


----------



## deftones

Was finally able to trim all them back toes! Had to result to ambush tactics. Basically went into the room at night, flipped the light on, woke her up and clipped them before she knew what the heck was going on haha. Otherwise.. FORGET IT!

She was not so pleased with me afterwards but we had a good 1.5 hr snuggle where she layed under my chin on my neck/chest and fell asleep after.. so I think she forgave me :]









Also.. she has a funny habbit. Any time I pick her up out of her cage and put her back.. she HAS to run over to her food dish and eat a couple pieces of kibble. No matter if I just pick her up and put her down, or if I take her out for a while. She cracks me up.


----------



## Hedther27

She is awesome! So cute and adorable! I love her pink nose and pink ears. :3
I wish i could have a hedgehog with a pink nose.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp

Ahh! I love the hedgie butt haha  and good job with the nails, that's a good idea that I might try on my girl. I need to trim her nails for the first time and I'm really nervous!


----------



## deftones

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> Ahh! I love the hedgie butt haha  and good job with the nails, that's a good idea that I might try on my girl. I need to trim her nails for the first time and I'm really nervous!


I hold her in one hand, supporting her from underneath against my chest and try to trap a leg between the fingers of that hand.. then work the clipppers with the other. That way she can't ball up and is sorta dazed still from the lights lol.


----------



## deftones

Macey is 8 months old today :]

Baby pic inc


----------



## deftones

Figured I'd put her grumpy pic in here too.

Dat nose :]


----------



## abbys

Boop da nose!!


----------



## deftones

Turned on the light and caught her RED HANDED...wheeling that is :grin:

She always stops dead in her tracks while running on her wheel when I turn the light on and then goes and hides haha.










Here she is afterwards.. upset at her lack of privacy...


----------



## phoenix1964

Don't you love how they freeze if you interrupt them wheeling? It's like they think " you can't see me, nope, naha, not if I don't move!"


----------



## deftones

Just a small update. Macey is still doing well. We had a BBQ the other day and she got a nice grilled treat :]

She went CRAZY over it, it was pretty funny. Much noming was had. It was just a small piece of sausage.


----------



## abbys

She looks like a kid on Christmas morning!  "Sausage? For me???? I...I've never known such joy"


----------



## deftones

It finally was warm enough where I felt okay to bring Macey outside for the first time this season yesterday. Much digging and eating of bugs took place and now I must give her a bath :???:

She's not much of a runner or explorer, she just always kind of sits there for a good 10 minutes and then she will sniff around a bit and start looking at stuff. It was funny though as she would not do anything until I started to pet her, then she would dig and sniff but as soon as I stopped petting her she would just freeze and stay still until I pet her again :lol:



















Digging up bugs..


----------



## Teddi4211

She is soooo cute!!


----------



## Freyaxo

She is so precious!!


----------

